# Korean angel gettin messed up....



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

just got my korean angel.he is small like 1 1/2 inch long.he is gettin picked on by my striped damsels.will this stop in the next few days.i was reading that this angel is gonna be the king of the tank.are my damsels just playing with him or some thing....they chase him and back into him and pin him on the glass then leave him alone.....


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

92smokeaccord said:


> just got my korean angel.he is small like 1 1/2 inch long.he is gettin picked on by my striped damsels.will this stop in the next few days.i was reading that this angel is gonna be the king of the tank.are my damsels just playing with him or some thing....they chase him and back into him and pin him on the glass then leave him alone.....


 
I have never kept Damsels as I have heard they are little devils in the tank. I have heard they are extremely territorial and I don't know if it will stop...


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

just got a nanso tang and they are fine with him....maybe its because he is too small...


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

92smokeaccord said:


> just got a nanso tang and they are fine with him....maybe its because he is too small...


Naso tangs can be very fragile. They are not very hardy in the aquarium, and are subhect to ich breakouts. Be careful with him...


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

wake49 said:


> Naso tangs can be very fragile. They are not very hardy in the aquarium, and are subhect to ich breakouts. Be careful with him...


he seems to be enjoying it very well..he has been swiming/cruzing the tank like a champ.ate the first thing i feed him too.


----------

